# كيفية حساب تكاليف الاصابات



## M.E (5 مايو 2009)

كثيرا ما نسمع ان هذا الحادث كلف الشركه كذا وكذا من المبالغ ....

ولكن هل سألنا انفسنا كيفية حساب التكلفه ؟

ربما تبدوا العمليه سهله لدى البعض ولكن في الحقيقه لها معادله خاصه. 

عموما اختصارا في الكلام ... وجدت هذه المعلومه في كتاب

Safety, Reliability and Risk Management - An Integrated Approach (2nd Edition) 

وصورت لكم الجزء المخصص لهذا الموضوع لعله يفيدكم ....


*واتمنى ممن لديه اضافه او تعديل ان يفيدنا في الموضوع ...*


----------



## المافياا (5 مايو 2009)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## reda_g_a (11 مايو 2009)

الصورة غير واضحة فاذن لي ان استميحك عذرا في اعادة تحميلها


----------



## M.E (12 مايو 2009)

حياكم الله ... الصوره عباره عن جزء من كتاب ...


----------



## لاؤسؤ (21 مايو 2009)

Thanks and May ALLAH rewards you


----------



## ايمن عمارة (26 يونيو 2009)

plz find this page willhelp u very much 

http://www.osha.gov/dcsp/smallbusiness/safetypays/estimator.html


----------



## تولين (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 يوليو 2009)

ايمن عمارة قال:


> plz find this page willhelp u very much
> 
> http://www.osha.gov/dcsp/smallbusiness/safetypays/estimator.html


 

جزاك الله عنا خيرا أخي ايمن.

مشاركة ممتازة جدا.​


----------



## abdu31 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على روح التعاون العالية


----------

